# Yellow and Orange light Ethernet card



## Latrakx

Does it work?
If it does it's probably not something you need to worry about.


----------



## SLCW88

Yeah that work but if i can have better performance i will do what i have to do haha









I share alot of file in my network so if i can have some thing more quick i want it .


----------



## funfortehfun

This is what I found in your manual:

There are two lights. The one on the top according to your picture is the activity link LED, the one on the bottom is the speed LED.


Activity Link LED: StatusActivity Link LED: DescriptionSpeed LED: StatusSpeed LED: DescriptionOFFNo linkOFF10 Mbps connectionORANGELinkedORANGE100 Mbps connectionBLINKINGData activityGREEN1 Gbps connection


----------



## SLCW88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> This is what I found in your manual:
> There are two lights. The one on the top according to your picture is the activity link LED, the one on the bottom is the speed LED.
> 
> 
> Activity Link LED: StatusActivity Link LED: DescriptionSpeed LED: StatusSpeed LED: DescriptionOFFNo linkOFF10 Mbps connectionORANGELinkedORANGE100 Mbps connectionBLINKINGData activityGREEN1 Gbps connection


Thank you verry much !

Now i dont no why im not getting my 1gb -_-'' lool...


----------



## SLCW88

I thik i will have to upgrade my router soon haha

I've found that option .. but if i try the 1gbs connection i lost the router..



It's a good router but it's a old WRT54G v6..







..

So... i think the problem is solved !

Thank everyone for your help ! If someone have some tips give me a sign thank again !


----------

